# كتاب (فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية)



## hcl (5 مايو 2006)

مرفق للأصدقاء في المنتدى أجزاء من كتاب (فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية) للدكتور المهندس/ سامي أحمد حجاوي - صاحب ومدير شركة مختبرات حجاوي الانشائية في مدينة نابلس في فلسطين. المؤلف يعمل محاضراً غير متفرغ في جامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين وسبق أن عمل في اليمن مديراً لشركة استشارية في مجال فحوصات التربة وضبط الجودة وله من الخبرة 23 عاماً
باقي الفصول في المشاركات اللاحقة

وهذا رابط للتحميل الكتاب كاملا*

http://www.4shared.com/file/81421970/3d15492f/___.html*


----------



## adil (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا لك علي الكتاب الاكثر من رائع وارجو منك ان تسمح لي اذا طلب احد من الكتاب ان اعطيه له او في منتدي


----------



## hcl (6 مايو 2006)

*Adil*

تصرف بالكتاب كما شئت أرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مايو 2006)

رائع و عظيم الفائدة و جزاك الله خيرا انت و صاحب الكتاب


----------



## C.Engineer (8 مايو 2006)

تسلم إيدك والله

كتب مفيده , وإن شاء الله سوف أضع لهم رابط بالمكتبة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (8 مايو 2006)

تم إضافة الكتاب إلى الموضوع المثبت ( مكتبة المنتدى ) ..

شكراً لك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## yousefh_211 (10 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز مشكور جدا على هذه المشاركة ، و لكن هل يمكنك اضافة الملفات الاخرى اقصد الباب الرابع،................... الى اخر الكتاب كما هو مذكور في الفهرس و ذلك للاستفادة لان الكتاب رائع حقا.:68:


----------



## hcl (10 مايو 2006)

ستصلكم بقية فصول الكتاب قريباً


----------



## hcl (12 مايو 2006)

*فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية - بقية*

مرفق أبواب أخرى من كتاب (فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية) للدكتور سامي حجاوي


----------



## hcl (12 مايو 2006)

*كتاب فحوصات التربة - فصول أخرى*

وهذه 3 فصول أخرى من الكتاب


----------



## hcl (12 مايو 2006)

*كتاب فحوصات التربة - وهذه هي البقية الباقية*

هذه هي باقي الفصول للكتاب
ودمتم بخير


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير


----------



## اعجال (12 مايو 2006)

لايسعني إلا ان ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق وينير لك طريقك والمزيد من التقدم ويرحم الله والديك وتسلم على هذه المشركات .


----------



## wal_dab (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ganat_98 (13 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
لايسعنا إلا ان ندعوا لك الله بالتوفيق وان يعينك علي فعل الخيرات يا أخي .......ولك تحياتي
 ganat
[/FRAME]


----------



## عليا (15 مايو 2006)

نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم.....مع تحياتي


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الكتاب الجميل ده وجزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## اسلام شعراوى (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الكتاب الجميل ده وجزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## زيــــاد (15 مايو 2006)

الف شكر 

تحياتي


----------



## نجاح (17 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم , وهل يوجد لديك كتب عربية عن حساب تحمل التربة [/FRAME]


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الكتاب القيم عظيم الفائدة و تحياتنا للمؤلف


----------



## yousefh_211 (18 مايو 2006)

*مجهود رائع*

و الله اني بشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اخي لانه مثل هذا الكتاب مش بالسهل ان تجد مثله باللغة العربية ، 
و شكرا .


----------



## المهندس2000 (18 مايو 2006)

شكراً لك علي هذا الكتاب 
ولكن هناك مشكلة عندي وهي عدم ظهور بعض الرسومات 
فما هو الحل ؟


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (30 مايو 2006)

1000 شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoomh (30 مايو 2006)

الله يجازيك كل خير وخير كبير
وجعلك شجرة مثمرة للمسلمين


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفنان الصغير (2 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 

و نفع بك ..

شكرا


----------



## حرطليق (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
جاري التحميل


----------



## ود الشيخ (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخوة العرب و نسأل الله ان نعود سادة كما كان اجدادنا بالعلم و الفقه و الدين و الاخلاق
اخوكم ود الشيخ


----------



## علي غانم (4 يونيو 2006)

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## masterman (4 يونيو 2006)

thank you very very much .god pless you


----------



## shrek (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## salahiraq1 (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## اساسي (7 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Fouâd (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي.


----------



## RESEARCHER (8 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## RESEARCHER (9 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه و بارك الله بكم 
مع فائق التقدير 
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي


----------



## shrek (9 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## المهندس الفنان (9 يونيو 2006)

مشكور جداً على هذا الكتاب ولكن هناك مشكلة : أن بعض الرسوم والمنحنيات البيانية الهامة لم تظهر أرجوالإفادة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nab67 (11 يونيو 2006)

thank you for your effort


----------



## amer1971 (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من يساهم بنشر العلم النافع للآخرين
كما اود مساعدتي بالحصول على كتب أو أطاريح او بحوث تخص 
dynamics of shells or tanks
vibration, finite elementseismic analysys of storage tanks, 
soil- structur-fluid interaction 
وسأكون شاكرا وممتنا لمن يسعفني بها


----------



## نون1 (11 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا عن كل المهندسين المدنيين


----------



## aymen_essadi (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحسون المدني (13 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## akato (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير على الملفات وعلى جهودكم وعلى المعلومة المفيدة
واسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وفي ميزان حسنات المؤلف


----------



## silverfox (13 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"] 
أخي الكريم
ألف شكر لك على هذه المساهمة الطيبة...
ولي سؤال هل يوجد كتاب مثل هذا يشرح الأفعال الزلزالية وكيفية تحليل وتصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل، ويكون بالعربي لو سمحت....
ولك ألف ألف شكر
[/frame]


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يااخى وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الشهراني (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tifosamp (15 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز مشكور جدا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد المشكور عليه مع تمنياتي لكم و للمنتدى كل التوفيق


----------



## noble (20 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس 518 (25 يونيو 2006)

مشكر يا أخي وألف شكر و جعلها الله لك صدقة جارية


----------



## kazali016 (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي الكتاب القيم


----------



## نبيل احمد (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرايا اخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## enghani (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ehabelg (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MG_Z (29 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك يا hcl و يحققلك كل اللي تتمناه


----------



## meee (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك المميز


----------



## احمد حماده (27 يوليو 2006)

نشكرك وبارك الله فيك وسهل لك امرك..ولكن الاشكال والرسوم التوضيحية التي تمثل العلاقات الخطية وغير الخطية لم تظهر ...


----------



## إسلام سامي (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد رمضان خليل (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## oras (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــور


----------



## ramadan ali (1 أغسطس 2006)

*مجهود عظيم*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس نواف (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير

وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## habeeba (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس


----------



## eng*aoudah (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا كتير على هالموضوع الممتع


----------



## asatstr (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي جدا


----------



## مدني84 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م.أبو السعود (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله ذخراً للإسلام والمسلمين ونسأل الله عز وجل النصر على اليهود الغادرين المحتلين


----------



## albanaa (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر*

تحية طيبة شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم:77:


----------



## م مروان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohmoon16 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م عزالدين (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## م/سامر كامل (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الكتاب ممتاز......
مشكور اخى المهندس.


----------



## eng.mohad (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تسلم إيدك والله


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتنا للأستاذ سامي الحجاوي

وبارك الله في الجهود المبذولة وفيمن يبغي تعميم الفائدة للجميع

والسلام عليكم


----------



## خطار (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً أخوي


----------



## محمد السيوطى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع , وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.ziad (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشاركة ممتازة*

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجيد والمهم, بارك الله فيك


----------



## oras (25 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير 
لاسف الصور التوضيحية فى الابواب التسعة لم تظهر ؟ لمادا ؟


----------



## مزيان (3 أكتوبر 2006)

نفعتنا كثيرا أجرك على الله


----------



## hcl (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع (مختبرات حجاوي الانشائية) فلسطين*

يمكن لأعضاء منتدى الهندسة المدنية زيارة الصفحة الالكترونية لشركة (مختبرات حجاوي الانشائية) التي يديرها صاحب كتاب (فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية) د. سامي حجاوي للتعرف على صاحب الكتاب ومراسلته وتوجيه أية استفسارات أو ملاحظات


----------



## hcl (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع (مختبرات حجاوي الانشائية) فلسطين*

يمكن لأعضاء منتدى الهندسة المدنية زيارة الصفحة الالكترونية لشركة (مختبرات حجاوي الانشائية) التي يديرها صاحب كتاب (فحوصات التربة للأغراض الانشائية) د. سامي حجاوي للتعرف على صاحب الكتاب ومراسلته وتوجيه أية استفسارات أو ملاحظات
العنوان هو : www.hcl.com.ps


----------



## المهندس الفنان (28 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم .... 
وحتى تكتمل الفائدة أرجو منك توضيح سبب عدم ظهور المخططات وذلك لأهميتها البالغة ..... 
ولك مني خالص التحية ....


----------



## eng_wael2004 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك علي هالافادة


----------



## م.نضال البطوش (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks vert much[]e


----------



## ghni2005 (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## وحيد الشارقة (23 فبراير 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (24 فبراير 2007)

جزيت خيرا.............................تحياتى


----------



## سلام علي الخزاعي (24 فبراير 2007)

*تحيه*

:55: تحيه اجلال واكرام لما تبذلونه من خدمة اخوانكم ممكن لو سمحتوا كتاب ميكانيك تربه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سالم فضل (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الجميل والقيم


----------



## assm1976 (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وحفظك


----------



## khaled_omar (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el-Poeasi (26 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل خير

أرجوا السماح بالتعديل والتنسيق ...... ((( للفائدة )))


----------



## حجازي حمدي حجازي (27 فبراير 2007)

شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## abdullah1407 (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر الك
وبتمنالك التوفيق

وياريت لو عندك كتب ثانيه بأي مجال للهندسة المدني

مع احترامي وتوفيقي........(طباسي)


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (28 فبراير 2007)

thank u and best regard


----------



## za77 (28 فبراير 2007)

وفق الله اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الذي بذلته لايصال المعلومه لنا زجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صالح الشمري (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي وندعوا الله ان يوفقك للصواب وعمل الخير ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## الجميلي (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yahya1975 (1 مارس 2007)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الشيحه (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عابدة الله (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كما ذكر الأصدقاء إنه موضوع مفيد ومتميز وللجميع به حاجة ماسة 
جعل الله فائدته في صحيفتك وصحيفة الدكتور سامي


----------



## allambm (2 مارس 2007)

موضوع مميز من مميز
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسامة المعايعة (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## عابدة الله (2 مارس 2007)

إن الكتاب قيم إلا أن الصور والأشكال والرسومات التي في الكتاب اختفت أثناء التحميل لأن الملفات مكتوبة بالـ word فإذا كان بالإمكان وضعها كملفات pdf لسهولة تحميلها مع الرسومات والأشكال التوضيحية ......جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (2 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (2 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله لك ويسر لك العلم


----------



## nizar_mahameed (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.تسنيم (3 مارس 2007)

thank you very much for this important subject


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العميرى (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير


----------



## العميرى (4 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العميرى (4 مارس 2007)

thank you very much for this important subject


----------



## super_engineer (4 مارس 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## super_engineer (4 مارس 2007)

hope if u can upload an english version of this book


----------



## ahmad_s (4 مارس 2007)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (4 مارس 2007)

كتب قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز المهندس سامي الذي اعرفه هو ان فحوصات التربة هي ( plstic limit وغيرها من الفحوصات الاخرى وانت ادرى مني


----------



## eng_houssam (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الكتاب القيم ومزيداً من العطاء


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (6 مارس 2007)

*ya7ya3li************

:12: جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخي 
مكتبة مهندسين المواد تم إثراءها بفضلك 

الرجاء تزويدنا بأي معلومة تخص هندسة المواد و الفحوصات الانشائية 
ya7ya3li***********


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا ولكنك لم تفهم قصدي وفقك الله


----------



## اشرف العراقي (7 مارس 2007)

_ربي يحفظك ويزيد من علمك _

_أشرف الحسيني _


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (8 مارس 2007)

السلا م عليكم اخي العزيز اشرف العراقي الذي اقصده ان المهندس الذي انزل الموضوع عن فحوصات التربة لم يوضح ما يقصده عن الفحوصات وليس شيء اخر


----------



## waleed_harbi (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم على المجهود


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم على المجهود


----------



## اشرف العراقي (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخت احلام المشعلاوي شكرا وصلت الفكره


----------



## agaz (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

مجهود طيب ،، وفقك الله


----------



## عطور ليبيا (13 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الكتب الرائعة فعلا ...


----------



## ghni2005 (29 مارس 2007)

مشكورجدا على المشاركة وفعلا مفيدة لكثير من مهندسي المواقع


----------



## محمد محمود حمدى (31 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عزات (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما ونفع بك .


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم خير الجزاء


----------



## Rasha07 (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا دعواتي لك بالتوفيق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Saudi Pro (9 أبريل 2007)

ولكم جزيل الشكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (10 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mickey (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firaswadi (11 أبريل 2007)

يسلموا هالإيدين .. أنا ايضا من نابلس وسأستفيد الكثير منه ان شاء الله


----------



## Alshahin (11 أبريل 2007)

thanks alot 
and we are waiting more


----------



## حنوليبيا (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع انا نزلت الكتاب و فى صدد قراته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان ابن خالد (14 أبريل 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ... ولكن لماذا لا تظهر الأشكال والصور في الملفات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bluewhale (14 أبريل 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## mody_structure (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا انت و مؤلف الكتاب


----------



## agaz (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير على المجهود المبارك 
وفق الله الكاتب ، ووفق الله الموألف القدير .. ونفع الله بعلمه واثابه الله .. وللكاتب لك بالمثل .. اللهم امين ...

تحياتي


----------



## م.2006 (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## بو عبدالحليم (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن جابر (9 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مامو (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## د.موسى الشمري (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أعتقد اخي العزيز انك تستطيع تجميع كل هذه الابواب في كتاب واحد و تحول صيغتة الى البي دي اف ليكون اسهل بالتعامل و التحميل و جزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## مصطفى محمد محمد (10 مايو 2007)

بجد الكتاب اكثر من رائع و ان شاء الله فى ميزانات حسناتك


----------



## فاطمة1 (12 مايو 2007)

:67: شكراً لك أخي على هذا الكتاب جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م / وليد (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فى امثالك


----------



## م-حديث2006 (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (13 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## herosemsem (13 مايو 2007)

أكرمك الله و زادك علما و نفعا أخى الكريم


----------



## حاتم المختار (24 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

:12: بارك الله فيك اكرمتنا ياكريم وتحياتنا للمؤلف


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (24 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (17 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر وتقدير على الجهود


----------



## احمد قويطة (17 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود الكامل (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waelalrikabi (18 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المشاركة الجميلة والرائعة


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## osama anter (23 يونيو 2007)

جعلك الله زخرا للمهندسين وبارك الله فيك...................


----------



## limooni (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على جهودك


----------



## aymankhedr (25 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود و وفقك الله و مؤلف الكتاب على هذا الكتاب الرائع وباللغة العربية التي تفتقر لهكذا جهود


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (20 يوليو 2007)

نبارك جهودك اخي الغالي و ندعو لكو للمؤلف بالتوفيق على هذا الكتاب الرائع و بلغتنا الجميلة التي تفتقر لهكذا جهود


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## jamaika3003 (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (20 يوليو 2007)

اللهم زده وزدنا علما و نورا و اعلي شانه و شاننا و لا تحجب عنه من الخير مايفيديه في الدنيا ولا عنا
مشكور اخي الكريم و ارجو منك الاستمرار في العطاء عسى الله يعطيك


----------



## مصطفى سيد (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الريح عبد العال (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير


----------



## صلاحالدين (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك واحسن مثواك
والى مزيد من العطاء
تحياتي


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (23 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engms.2006 (23 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخي وجعل هذا الكتاب وما فيه من علم في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين واجمعنا في زمرة المسلمين والصدقين والشهداء وحسن اولائك رفيقا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sallam1998 (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وكثر من امثالك


----------



## kujee (17 يناير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور جدا علي الكتاب


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (17 يناير 2008)

مشكور ايها الاستاذ العزيز


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (24 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## assm1976 (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله والمؤلف خير الجزاء


----------



## م - خالد (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى العزيز


----------



## حاملة المسك (25 يناير 2008)

عاجزون عن الشكر لمجهودكم الرائع

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وزادكم علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً


----------



## xenz (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## shariqi2000 (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_زين (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك كتاب رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا زميلنا الكريم


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الخير على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## نانوتو (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا على جهودك ونتمنى منك المزيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محب الشرقية (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

الاخ مشكور جدا على الكتب المفيدة


----------



## مهدي الساير (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي


----------



## 22مجدي (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahya1975 (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محب الشرقية (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (1 فبراير 2008)

*فحص التربة*

الاخ الباشمهندس الدكتور العظيم شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة وجعلها الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك وكتر الله من امثالك زخرا للوطن الغالى


----------



## safwan rahhal (1 فبراير 2008)

الزميل hcl شكراً لك على جهودك الرائعة ونتمنى منك المزيد 
الزميل العزيز لقد قمت بفتح الباب الثاني فظهرت رسالة أنه ملف معطوب فأرجو منك تنزيله مرة ثانية لتكتمل الفائدة من الكتاب 
شكررررررررررررررررررررراً:6:


----------



## حميدة سارة (1 فبراير 2008)

SALEM
je suis ingénieur de l'algérie, j'ai télécharger le fichier et je vous remercie d'avance
djazakoul allah khairan


----------



## ashraf safan (2 فبراير 2008)

نشكر لك هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## uqu-eng (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## زكي كفاح (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير .. 

وكثر الله من أمثااااالك ...


----------



## madjabr (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي على المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kefah (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع كنت في حاجة الى مثل هذه المواضيع اتمنى لك النجاح في طرح المواضيع


----------



## محمدع فايز (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا استفدنا كثيرا


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عملك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير


----------



## محمدهيبه (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن البلد (22 فبراير 2008)

أنا حمّلت الكتاب
نسأل الله أن لا تكون حقوق الطبع أو النشر محفوظة لأحد يجادلنا يوم الدين
لكن حمّلته للتعلم حول التربة ما أجهل


----------



## atch (22 فبراير 2008)

جزا الله القائمين على عمل و نشر هذا الكتاب كل خير


----------



## ناصر عايد (22 فبراير 2008)

*nasserayd**************

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (23 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وكتبها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mas_eg75 (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماكسيميليان (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاساس (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا زجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (25 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله كنت محتاج للكتاب


----------



## احمد زيدو (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمود شهاب (25 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام دنيا (19 مارس 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (26 مارس 2008)

thank you fary mach


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا الكتاب الااكثر من رائع و خاصة و انه مكتبتنا العربية تفتقد للكتب الهندسية


----------



## مطلك سليمان (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير

وعاشت فلسطين حرة ابية من البحر الى النهر


----------



## eng_frg (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك ربى الجنا وابعد عنك كل شيطان


----------



## ebarati (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## مهندس اللهيبي (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وللمؤلف
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mahmoudh5 (22 أبريل 2008)

شيئ جميل جدا مشكوور اخي


----------



## madjabr (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله لك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اماني العمر (11 مايو 2008)

الســـلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ..حقيقة عاجزة عن الشكر لما اتحفتنا به ...جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (11 مايو 2008)

لا يسعنا الا نقدم لكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان الى كل الجهود الطيبه التي بذلت راجين تقديم المزيد


----------



## الماء (11 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abosalah1 (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب


----------



## مهندس بابلي (12 مايو 2008)

لايسعني إلا ان ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق ومتننا لك الموفقية بالعمل والحياة


----------



## kefah (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## M777 (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المعمرون (15 مايو 2008)

لايسعني إلا ان ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق وينير لك طريقك والمزيد من التقدم ويرحم الله والديك وتسلم على هذه المشركات .


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

لك الف شكر اخي على الكتاب


----------



## body55 (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jar7_allyaly (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engkhekho (21 مايو 2008)

بجد الف شكر اخى الكريم وننتظر منك اكتر واكتر


----------



## عبد النور السابع (21 مايو 2008)

مشكــــــــــورعلي هذا الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## omarfarouk75 (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس خ.ا.ل.د (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس


----------



## engausma (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا اخي


----------



## العبقرية (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا".....


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (28 يوليو 2008)

صدقا من زمان بدي كتاب من هالنوع شكرا كتير الك اخي


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (29 يوليو 2008)

كتاب رائع جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## EngKey (29 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لجهدك
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندس- (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## السَّبنتى (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

:67::12::67:
جزاك الله خيرا
و أثابك على إحضارك الكتاب أجرا
و بارك الله فيك

:77:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررر:77:
:20::75::20:

و جزى الله مؤلف الكتاب ( سامي حجاوي ) خيرا
و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته​


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

انا من المهتمين بابحاث التربة واكيد عند سعادتك ملفات اكسيل لوضع النتائج والتقارير ياريت ترفعهالنا على هذا المنتدى لزيادة المعرفه لدينا والاستفادة من الخبرات العظيمه


----------



## المهندس فراس (5 أغسطس 2008)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر لك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود مقدر ومشكور


----------



## الليبي2008 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز
ندعوا لك الله بالتوفيق وان يعينك علي فعل الخيرات يا أخي​


----------



## tete321 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## wareed2005 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
و اعاننا و اياكم على الخير 
شكرا لك اخي
كتاب رائع


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب مهم شكرا.


----------



## مندس مدني (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رضاسعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بجد مش عارف اقولك اية ربنا يوفقك ويجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## عدنان النجار (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جوده2005 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*_


----------



## amro aldassouki (8 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا اعظم اجرك ياباشا


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد كتاب للعناصر المحدده للتحليل


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عا خيرا


----------



## conan313 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جدا مشاركة رائعة بارك الله فيك و جعلها اللف في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نورالبغداديه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع و عظيم الفائدة و جزاك الله خيرا انت و صاحب الكتاب*​


----------



## كمال محمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## mhamad (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## AL-Juwary (16 أكتوبر 2008)

با رك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مجيد الانيق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يعطيك العافية


----------



## اظل الياسمين (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك مع فائق الشكر والتقدير ارجو لمن لدية رابط في تنصيب البروكون وله الثواب


----------



## زيد شاكر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع يستحق الشكر و الثتاء
أشكرك اخي hcl على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابو المنذر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الف خيروشكرا جزيلا على هذاالكتاب


----------



## civill-eng (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## markovic (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد البرام (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء كتاب جدا مفيد بالنسبة لي خصوصا بعمل التقارير


----------



## body55 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير


----------



## body55 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hardyheart (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكتاب قيم جدا.


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم والله ينور طريقك


----------



## المهندسالجديد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاااب رائع

شكرااااا جزيلا انت رائع


----------



## Shirwan (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا استاذ, كتاب سهل التنزيل و سهل الشرح.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخي
ومشكور على المجهود الرائع مهندس أبوبكر


----------



## zaidhisham (26 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقـــــــــــــــك ...نشكرك شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمته لنا من فائدة ...و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام ياغالي
أحسنت
مشاركة رائعة بجد
ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## سارية عثمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم.


----------



## ابوهمدان (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المشاركه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## zaidhisham (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم و بارك الله بك


----------



## madjabr (28 نوفمبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد56 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ولد مدني (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anass81 (18 يناير 2009)

*ملف واحد*

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا مؤلف الكتاب و الزميل الذي قام بتوفيره

هذا رابط للكتاب كاملا على شكل pdf لتسهيل التنزيل

http://www.4shared.com/file/81334323/c347803c/___.html


----------



## engineer_khaleel (19 يناير 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على جهودكم
اخي annas اعتقد حتى في ال pdf الذي ارفقته لاتظهر فيه بعض الصور 
وهذا ليس عتب بل للتوضيح وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه من فائده للمنتدى


----------



## anass81 (19 يناير 2009)

engineer_khaleel قال:


> اشكركم جميعا على جهودكم
> اخي annas اعتقد حتى في ال pdf الذي ارفقته لاتظهر فيه بعض الصور
> وهذا ليس عتب بل للتوضيح وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه من فائده للمنتدى



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه , وهذا رابط اخر يحتوي على جميع الملفات بصيغة وورد في مجلد واحد

http://www.4shared.com/file/81421970/3d15492f/___.html

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## rwmam (19 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندسي منتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## وليد بركات (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء لنشرك العلم


----------



## الصحناوى (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فى الدنيا وجعل الجنة مثواك


----------



## haidass (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## aa_nice2000 (25 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ، حقاً انه مجهود طيب ، لمن رفع الكتب ، ومؤالفه


----------



## hamoda_eng (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الأخ الكريم ولكن عندي مشكلة فى الصور والاشكال لا تظهر


----------



## الدوايمة (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كتاب اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (26 فبراير 2009)

فرج الله همكم وخذل الله عدوكم ووفقنا للجهاد معكم


----------



## حنين الرافدين (17 مارس 2009)

_بــــــــــــارك اللــــهـ فيـــــــك_


----------



## bokhity (17 مارس 2009)

بسم الله 
اشكرك اخي الكريم
واتمنى لك التوفيق وبصراحه انا بعتمد على المعلومات الي فيه


----------



## body55 (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القدير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,


----------



## eng: issa (17 مارس 2009)

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## الشاب العراقي (24 مارس 2009)

جدا مشكور وعاشت ايدك
:56:​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## samky (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kingoo (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
دائماً إلى الأمام


----------



## محمد الدكتور (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على هذا الكتاب الرائع 

نفع الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## nagiosman (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا راقي ,,
ان جديد ف المنتدى اريد بعض المساعدة في كيفية تنزيل المساهمات على النتدى ,


----------



## nagiosman (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا راقي ,,
انا جديد ف المنتدى اريد بعض المساعدة في كيفية تنزيل المساهمات على النتدى ,


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (21 مايو 2009)

كتاب رائع سلمت يداك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (21 مايو 2009)

اشكرك بحرارة وعمق شديدين


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سالم الخالدي (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## امير الصباح (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بالفعل موضوع مهم


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (11 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للدكتور صاحب الكتاب والخ الذي شاركنا الكتاب وهو كتاب قيم جدا وذا فائدة كبيرة للمهندس المدني ولكن الذي لاحضتة خلال تصفي للكتاب انة لا يحتوي علىبعض الاشكال التوضيحية المشار اليهاخلال الشرح فأرجو من صاحب المشاركة ان يتفضل مشكورا بتفحص الكتاب واعلامنا بسب او حل هذا الاشكال. بسب اهمية الكتاب ارجوا مرة اخرى ان تدلوني على علاج هذا الاشكال....:82:


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (11 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للدكتور صاحب الكتاب والاخ الذي شاركنا الكتاب وهو كتاب قيم جدا وذا فائدة كبيرة للمهندس المدني ولكن الذي لاحضتة خلال تصفي للكتاب انة لا يحتوي علىبعض الاشكال التوضيحية المشار اليهاخلال الشرح فأرجو من صاحب المشاركة ان يتفضل مشكورا بتفحص الكتاب واعلامنا بسبب او حل هذا الاشكال. لاهمية الكتاب ارجوا مرة اخرى ان تدلوني على علاج هذا الاشكال....:82:


----------



## rasool2008 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراواطعمك طرا وزوجك بكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
انفع الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## ghassan55 (20 يونيو 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shamar_yemen (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا خي العزيز علي مجهودك


----------



## Bassel.R (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك استاذي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الجميل والممتع وارجو ان ترى ثمرة هذا العمل خيرا باذن الله


----------



## eng.tmtm (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا شباب محتاج تقرير ضروري ضروري عن حدود اتربرك


----------



## mido_prof90 (5 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## محمد الكاظمي (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## AL-Juwary (2 أغسطس 2010)

*الجواري*

شكرا بارك الله بكم


----------



## أبوخليل السوداني (2 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء شرح طريقة إستخدام برنامج بروكن النسخة السادسة


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## مهندس نادرج (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ريان المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wathikj (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسه اثار (8 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور وتسلم ايديك....... كتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## نيودريل (8 مارس 2011)

*رائع و عظيم الفائدة و جزاك الله خيرا انت و صاحب الكتاب*


----------



## مموودي (22 مايو 2011)

عافية عليك نسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس حيدر الموسوي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك ويارب تستمر على نشر الكتب


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## بعيو2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## محمد المجهلي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مريم المشهداني (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلآ على هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا.
لكن اريد المعلومات الكاملة لهذا الكتاب حتى اضيفه كمصدر للأطروحة ارجوووو الرد!!!!!!
مولف الكتاب اي جامعة ؟


----------



## مهندس سمير (23 يناير 2015)

مريم المشهداني قال:


> شكرا جزيلآ على هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا.
> لكن اريد المعلومات الكاملة لهذا الكتاب حتى اضيفه كمصدر للأطروحة ارجوووو الرد!!!!!!
> مولف الكتاب اي جامعة ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

المهندس: سامي أحمــد حجــاوي​
 نابلس – فلسطين

صندوق بريد (1874).... معيد في جامعة النجاح .....والله اعلى واعلم 

وفقكم الله في اطروحتكم ....اللهم آمين​


----------



## najdat52 (23 يناير 2015)

This file is no longer available because of a claim by _system_.  


----------

